

Ask HN: WILL ANYONE GET PUNISHED FOR THIS HIDEOUS CRIME? - shail

Aaron Swartz was being bullied and cornered by DoJ and other entities for doing something which was correct and not a crime.<p>He was trying to fix something which was obviously a fault made by those who made the laws and tried to restrict access to something which belonged to every member of the society (like Aaron) and he had the right to use it in anyway possible.<p>But I do not see any action by DoJ for what happened to Aaron. People involved in trying to incriminate him obviously abused the power given to them. Overpunishing and cornering someone based on any law is an abuse of law itself. And I think such an act should be punishable.<p>People involved in slapping 35years of imprisonment for something which was not even a crime should be brought to justice. Its wrong what they have done. They went totally overboard with this law. I believe such an act should be punishable on grounds of mental torture.
======
andymoe
No.

